# knock sensor problem(rare)



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

hi guys..

answer this if you know about it.
what will happen if knock sensor ground wire not grounded properly..what will happen and how to know the symptoms?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

it will make the signal noisy and lots of false knock will be detected


----------



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

what effect will occure because of that?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

It will pull timing at first and then run on the knock ignition map, poor fuel economy and reduced power.


----------



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

*CAS ISSUE*

still cannot set CAS timing to normal position..same thing happen ....only can set it to fully counter clock wise(advance)..if CAS set to middle or clockwise post,engine sluggish,no power(cannot rev pass 5rpm) and then stall..try ask your friend,mechanic what cause it..dont ask me about using timing light,,ive done it already..all in order..if it loose compression.white smoke sill appear rite?this car(cefiro a31)not started quit a long time cause by fuel pump..ive change/fix it..it uses 2 fuel pump,internal and external with fuel catch tank....first time i crank engine white smoke came out a bit.its is normal rite causes not started long time.(almost 2 year).ive check cam pulley it ok..crank pulley timing mark all ok it set at 0-5º..but im not sure crank timing gear(inside crank pulley)..if it realy jumped engine will knock or jammed now rite?nothing happen..accept at first when engine run it knocking a while cause by stuck lifter or something..after few second it stopped an run beutifully..plese help about CAS position ok..


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

What are your symtoms again?  

If you are having trouble to set base timing, and need to set the CAS fully CW etc to get the correct timing on the timing light, then this is almost 100% for sure the timing belt that is not correctly installed or jumped a tooth. 

Start with the belt, if it is correctly set, please write your symptoms. 


PS Do you have an android device?


----------



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

yes i do..samsung android hp..dont know how to connect video to this site..ive taken CAS marking picture and knocking sound..that knocking sound is no more...i waited a few minute then that knock dissappeard..i think your right ..maybe it jumped/sliped tooth(internal marking)..pully marking ok though..


----------



## hadyedar (Dec 31, 2015)

is it ok to use only one fuelpump relay to control 2 fuelpump?ive using internal and external with fuel catch tank now..


----------

